# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Rex 12ans dont 10 en refuge spa 43

## spabrioude

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Rex
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 Rex est croisé et est un grand chien. Il est né en 1999 et a derrière lui 10ans de refuge. Il n'a pas trouvé de famille à cause de sa grande taille. Rex est pucé et vacciné. Il ne s'entend pas avec les autres chiens et pas avec les chats. Cependant, il reste adorable. Malheureusement, la vieillesse n'arrange pas tout, il commence à boiter et à besoin de quelques soins. Pour l'adopter, il faut vous présenter au refuge avec une pièce d'identité et un justificatif de domicile et une participation de 100 euros vous sera demandée (frais vétérinaire puce et vaccination).

*Rex participe à l'opération doyen; c'est-à-dire que celui qui l'adoptera ne paiera pas les frais vétérinaires car une somme de 600euros sera directement versé au vétérinaire pour les soins. Ceci se fait lors des visites vétérinaire.*

----------


## bzp

Bonjour,
N° de puce ?
Co-voiturage ok ?
Cordialement.

----------


## spabrioude

Le numéro de puce sera donné directement à l'adoptant. 
Nous préferons voir la personne qui l'adoptera directement au refuge.

----------


## bzp

Bonjour,
N° siret du refuge ?
Cordialement.

----------


## spabrioude

::  

Rex attend toujours au refuge
Il est vraiment très sympa comme chien.

----------


## spabrioude

Malheureusement, personne ne le veut
pourtant oui il a un très grand coeur

----------


## caro.

toujours à l'adoption?

----------


## spabrioude

Oui Rex est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Zénitude

Rex est-il toujours à l'adoption ? Avez-vous des photos ? Peut être mettre dans le titre qu'il a 12 ans dont 10 de refuge ?

----------


## spabrioude



----------


## Zénitude

Il est magnifique, merci pour les photos  ::

----------


## ovopack

```

[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/21100-Rex-12ans-dont-10-en-refuge-spa-43][IMG]http://i43.servimg.com/u/f43/16/93/00/32/2310.gif[/IMG][/URL]

```



Libre de droit, diffusez un max.

Bonne chance.

----------


## spabrioude

Merci pour la banière

----------


## Zénitude

Rex était noyé parmi toutes les annonces de vieux toutous. Le titre de son post a été changé. On découvre en même temps ses photos qui sont sublimes, et Ovopack lui dédit une bannière absolument magnifique. S'il ne trouve pas un maître avec cela  ::

----------


## ovopack

> Rex était noyé parmi toutes les annonces de vieux toutous.


Il l'est toujours mais il y a justement un débat sur ce sujet! Zénitude sait de quoi je parle  :Smile: 




> Ovopack lui dédit une bannière absolument magnifique. S'il ne trouve pas un maître avec cela


 :: 

Mais j'ai fait cette banière pour qu'elle soit dans les signatures et diffusée sur d'autres sites pour que les gens découvrent "les oubliés" et craquent dessus. Sinon, il n'y a pas vraiment d'interêt.

++

----------


## spabrioude

C'est très sympa ce que vous faite pour Rex.
C'est un chien que je connais vraiment bien et je peut vous dire qu'il est vraiment adorable

----------


## Zénitude

Je ne sais plus si je vous ai demandé si Retz s'entend avec les femelles ? Pas OK congénères  = mâles et femelles ?

----------


## ovopack

Pour l'ajouter à ta signature, clique sur "mon compte" en haut à droite du site et clique dans le menu à gauche sur "ma signature". Fait un copier coller du code qui est écrit juste au-dessous, fait "enregistrer" et ta bannière apparaîtra dans ta signature. Elle sera en plus cliquable et redirigera la personne vers cette page



```

[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/21100-Rex-12ans-dont-10-en-refuge-spa-43][IMG]http://i43.servimg.com/u/f43/16/93/00/32/2310.gif[/IMG][/URL]

```

----------


## spabrioude

Merci pour l'explication.

Rex ne s'entend pas avec les autres mâles mais avec les femelles oui

----------


## Zénitude

Je trouve que c'est une très bonne nouvelle qu'il s'entende avec les femelles !

----------


## Young

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## spabrioude

Rex va bien
Il est toujours au refuge

----------


## Zénitude

Avez-vous mis le numéro de téléphone et l'adresse du refuge si quelqu'un est intéressé ? J'ai parcouru rapidement le post, et je ne les vois pas

----------


## spabrioude

Il s'agit de la SPA de Brioude (43)

----------


## vicomte

Allez une famille avec des femelles ou sans chiens du tout!!!!!!! Il est arrivé à 2 ans et il vient de faire 10 ans de refuge vous vous rendez compte? :-( il ne faut pas le laisser mourir en cage......................... FA acceptés????? 
UP en plus VOUS NE PAYEZ AUCUNS FRAIS VETO!!! Il est sublime ce chien en plus!!!!!

----------


## spabrioude

Rex est toujours au refuge.

----------


## Raven

La bannière demandée pour Rex a été faite. 






```

[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/21100-Rex-12ans-dont-10-en-refuge-spa-43][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/332239rex.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## ovopack

*



http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/21100-Rex-12ans-dont-10-en-refuge-spa-43?p=826980&viewfull=1#post826980*






> La bannière demandée pour Rex a été faite. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...

----------


## Zénitude

:: Sûrement un malentendu, car Rex avait déjà sa bannière créée par Ovopack. Merci à toi Raven de te mobiliser aussi pour Rex, 10 ans de refuge.

----------


## Raven

Désolé, j'ai vu que quelqu'un en avait demandé une et que personne ne l'avait faite...

----------


## Zénitude

Merci quand même pour l'aide apportée à Rex  ::

----------


## spabrioude

Bonjour,

Voilà des photos de Rex. C'est vrai je n'en met pas souvent mais si vous en voulez n'hésiter pas à m'en demander.
Merci pour tout ce que vous faites pour Rex.

----------


## Zénitude

Il est vraiment très beau avec un poil incroyable. 10 ans de box, c'est à n'y rien comprendre.

----------


## spabrioude

Rex participe à l'opération doyen lancé par 30 millions d'amis

----------


## bizouille60

ok dans ce cas , c'est pourquoi tous les refuges ne font pas pareil , nous ne bénéficions pas de l'opération doyen, j'espère que ce papy trouvera une famille où il pourra enfin poser ses papattes.

----------


## Zénitude

Comment va Rex ? A t'il une piste ?

----------


## ovopack

Dans un moment de grande solitude, j'ai refait une belle bannière qui attire l'oeil pour mon coup de coeur : REX.

J'ai passé presque 4 heures alors si vous pouviez la diffuser un peu partout... merci beaucoup!





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/21100-Rex-12ans-dont-10-en-refuge-spa-43][IMG]http://data.imagup.com/11/1147654556.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```



Libre de droit. Pour les diffusions et les signatures.

Bonne chance.

----------


## Zénitude

Très jolie bannière !

----------


## spabrioude

Merci pour cette nouvelle banière. Elle est très belle.
Rex va bien. Il est toujours au refuge.

----------


## ovopack

Mise à jour du code de la bannière animée (l'ancien lien ne fonctionne plus) :





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/21100-Rex-12ans-dont-10-en-refuge-spa-43][IMG]http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/9947/73161260.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## KITTY94

a t'il enfin trouvé une gentil famille?

----------


## spabrioude

Rex est toujours au refuge

----------


## Young

Pauvre Rex ! Vite une gentille famille pour Rex.

----------


## ovopack

Toujours aucune piste?

Incroyable!

----------


## spabrioude

Rex est toujours au refuge

----------


## Lilouminou5

Rex n'attend que vous SVP venez le voir, il merite votre amour ::  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

j'ai toujours aussi mal en lisant
13 ans et 11 ans de refuge

Quelle misère

----------


## esiocnarf

je découvre ce pauvre Rex.... 

allez, je suis aussi et je croise les doigts pour lui!! (et je partage...)  ::

----------


## Lilouminou5

regardez comme il est beau .il a bien droit lui aussi a une famille pour le dorloter .Il vous le rendra au centuple 
Venez le voir  ::  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Lilouminou5

Mon beau Rex, 
j'espére de tout ceur que  tu va trouver enfin ta FAMILLE

----------


## Young

Pauvre Rex, vite une gentille famille pour lui, il attend depuis si longtemps.

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est incroyable... un si beau chien!!!

----------


## Young

Toujours personne pour Rex.
J'espère qu'il va trouver une gentille famille pour être au chaud cet hiver.

----------


## Daysie433

http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...-de-brioude-43

toujours là au 15/10  :: 

c'est écrit sur rescue entente femelles mais ententes chiens/chats ??

----------


## babeth95300

le problème ne vient pas de sa taille ,ni de son âge mais plutôt du fait qu'il ne s'entende pas avec les autres chiens mâles.
Espérons qu'une gentille famille lui ouvre sa porte avant l'hiver,il mérite vraiment d'être heureux à son tour

----------


## MARATHONMAN

j'espère que ce n'est pas un trait de caractère qui lui colle à la peau depuis des années Qu'il est "retesté" en promenade car il y a deux ou trois ans un chien d'une autre spa était catalogué de la même façon Je suis allé le promener dans le parc devant la spa on n'a croisé une dizaine de chiens il n'a jamais rien dit 
je viens de regarder les photos de Rex  il "me retourné" le museau tout blanchi, empâté car il ne doit pas assez se promener et il a 10 ans de refuge
10 ans de cage
et on ne peut pas dire que son post bouge beaucoup

Il faut diffuser pour lui 
si vous n'avez pas de bannière en signature mettez Rex

----------


## Young

J'ai moi-même adopte des chiens à la SPA et dont 2 gros ne s'entendaient pas avec d'autres chiens car dominants, mais je les ai quand meme pris a 6 mois d'intervalle, les premiers jours c'était compliqué mais depuis s'entendent à merveilles et même avec les autres chiens. Je pense que les chiens au refuge après leur adoption change de caractère.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

et je suis en ce moment le post de Vany, idem
quelqu'un a osé

----------


## esiocnarf

confirmation, il y a quelques années, j'ai adopté un vieux gros chiens de 11 ans en refuge depuis l'age de 9 mois car asocial.. jamais un accroc, même à son arrivée..... et je n'avais que des petits chiens...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

ce lien sur Rescue
http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...n-merci-69962/

----------


## Am Stram Gram

```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/rex-12ans-dont-10-refuge-spa-43-a-21100/][img]http://i46.servimg.com/u/f46/12/66/44/17/rex-4510.png[/img][/url]
```

----------


## Farley

Je suis nouvelle sur Rescue, ce chien me touche beaucoup. Malheureusement je ne peux rien faire pour le moment, à part utiliser cette très belle bannière et diffuser un maximum.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Tu n'as pas la bannière en signature

----------


## Farley

oui j'étais, au moment d'écrire ce message, en train de comprendre comment ça marche pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans le futur (là c'est bon)

----------


## Farley

Toujours personne pour Rex? C'est un très beau chien, il est ok femelles et bénéficie de l'opération doyen (remboursement des frais vétérinaires à hauteur de 600 euros). Il faut l'aider, 11 ans de refuge!

----------


## Farley

*11 ans de refuge, Rex, superbe chien, ok femelles, quelqu'un?*

----------


## Young

C'est bientot noel, une gentille famille pour adopter Rex pour qu'il puisse connaitre la vie de famille.

----------


## Farley

::  :: Quelqu'un pour ce beau chien qui attend, attend, attend..

----------


## tatmikina

pauvre Rex... 13 ans et 11 ans de box, c'est trop dur...  ::

----------


## babeth95300

est on vraiment sûr qu'il ne s'entend pas avec ses congénères?

----------


## Young

Pauvre Rex, est il possible plutot que de mettre qu'il ne s'entende pas avec ses congeneres mais on met a la place : a tester avec les chiens qu'il va vivre avec. Car les chiens aussi ont leur tete. Et aussi faire Le test dans un environment neutre.

----------


## tatmikina

mais en plus a priori il est ok chiennes non?
ça change beaucoup de choses!

----------


## Zénitude

spabrioude apparait en tant qu'invitée  ::  Est-ce-que cela veut dire qu'elle a supprimé son compte ? Qui va suivre le post de REX désormais  ::  ?

-

----------


## Farley

je n'avais pas vu, vous avez raison Zénitude, comment faire?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

elle ne venait plus depuis quelques mois déjà Peut être téléphoner de temps en temps mais si c'est la spa qui ne veut plus de diffusions c'est génânt

----------


## tatmikina

qui pourrait se renseigner auprès du refuge?

----------


## hiris33

des nouvelles?

----------


## Farley

Oui c'est embêtant, le post était lancé par la spa de Brioude où se trouve (trouvait?) Rex, peut-être qu'il y a eu du nouveau pour lui ou qu'en effet la spa ne veut plus de diffusion..

----------


## tatmikina

Ce serait bien de savoir!

----------


## Young

Je vais essayer de téléphoner demain à la SPA.

----------


## tatmikina

Merci young
pauvre rex  :Frown:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Je vais essayer de téléphoner demain à la SPA.


Alors????????????

----------


## faaa30

pauvre loulou   :: 

vite qu'il trouve une famille

----------


## tatmikina

> Je vais essayer de téléphoner demain à la SPA.


young si vous ne donnez pas de nouvelle c'est que vous n'avez pas appelé?
si non il faut le dire et je le fais

----------


## Farley

J'ai trouvé le lien de ce petit refuge sur le net, Rex y est toujours, apparemment.

----------


## Young

Je n'ai pas pu telephoner, mon grand-pere a ete hospitalise et je n'ai pas eu Le temps. Quelqu'un peut-il Le faire.

----------


## tatmikina

Moi je veux bien le faire mais que demander : si la diffusion est autorisée?
si il est toujours la bas c'est l'essentiel 
maintenant si une famille se manifeste alors peut-être il sera temps de les contacter

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je pense comme toi
"téléphoner pour téléphoner" ne sert pas à grand chose
Continuons à diffuser, a ne pas l'oublier

----------


## tatmikina

> J'ai trouvé le lien de ce petit refuge sur le net, Rex y est toujours, apparemment.


alors up pour Rex, vieux et magnifique berger, ok chiennes

----------


## Pitchoun'

up !

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Farley

Oh Arden, merci mille fois pour lui, Rex a désormais 14ans, et 12 de refuge (cf date annonce).

----------


## arden56

http://www.soschiensdechasse.com/t13...ioude-43#59055

















Rex en ballade ...





 

regardez comme je suis triste 

j'ai passé toute ma vie en refuge

----------


## Farley

Arden ::  

Rex est vraiment magnifique, il ne fait pas son âge, c'est fou.

----------


## jaspée

ce pauvre chien me fend le coeur... les chiens hors refuge ne sont plus les memes, si rex est ok femelle, y'a de grandes chances qu'il accepte tout le monde pourvu que les présentations soient faites dans les règles de l'art...

----------


## arden56

Tu parles en connaissance de cause, ma jaspée.. ton beau lou "ok rien du tout", c'est avéré être une vrai nounou pour tes minis puces !!!

Le lou de Farley est superbe, espèrons pour lui...

----------


## Farley

ça c'est sûr Jaspée avec Saxo et Ty nous démontre que parfois, on peut se tromper sur les ententes, et qu'un chien avec de nombreuses années de refuge n'est pas désociabilisé pour autant. D'ailleurs on peut constater sur les photos qu'il marche bien en laisse et qu'il est en forme, ne serait-ce qu'il attend une famille depuis 12 ans (c'est énorme). Je suis certaine que toutes celles et ceux qui se sont arrêtés sur son post mais sont dans l'incapacité de le prendre (dont je fais partie) vont être ravis de le voir bouger un peu.

----------


## vieux-os

DIFFUSER http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t438-...de-14-ans#3011

----------


## Young

On peut pas enlever : ne  s'entend pas avec autres chiens mais plutot a voir.

----------


## tatmikina

Il est noté ok chiennes par l'auteur de ce post, spabrioude, qui est maintenant en invité. Il faudrait pour cela que qqn réussisse à avoir une info fiable et récente sur ses ententes avec les mâles car on ne peut pas mettre entente indéterminée.

----------


## breton67

pauvre papy , personne pour lui donner une famille avant qu il ne soit troptard ?

----------


## Farley

Je suis atterrée, je viens de découvrir la page facebook de la spa de Brioude. Rex n'est plus, l'info date du 30 décembre. Le site internet n'était pas à jour (et je comprends car il y a tellement à faire). Je m'en veux de n'avoir pu trouver ces infos avant et d'avoir diffusé alors que c'était déjà fini pour lui. Encore un qui n'a pu trouver le réconfort d'un foyer pour ses derniers jours. Cela étant je crois qu'il était bien entouré au refuge d'après ce que je lis. Merci à celles qui étaient venues en renfort sur le post.

----------


## jaspée

quelle tristesse pour ce pauvre Rex, nul doute qu'il a fini bien entouré... mais un p'tit coin de paradis pour ses derniers jours... au chaud...
Rip pauvre loulou, va rejoindre mon Saxo, il te racontera tout plein de jolis souvenirs....  ::   2 mois qu'il est parti... et je pleure toujours comme une madeleine... (pourquoi on dit une madeleine d'ailleurs... ??)

----------


## tatmikina

Mort de vieillesse?
 :Frown:

----------


## Farley

Je suppose, il était bien vieux le loulou :Frown:

----------


## rafaela13

::  ::  ::  tout une vie "emprisonné". 
RIP Rex  ::  ça me fend le coeur d'imaginer toutes ces longues années à vivre sans pouvoir réellement Vivre  ::

----------


## Farley

Tatmikina, je vais donc enlever la bannière de Rex et prendre celle de Nikita. En voyant ce post au triste dénouement, je pense également très fort à Pitchouille (voir ma signature), femelle BA de huit ans très douce, en refuge depuis trop longtemps, dont le post ne bouge pas beaucoup..

----------


## Pitchoun'

::  ::  ::

----------


## caro.

adieu Rex  ::

----------


## Oxo

Rip Rex  :: 
Même si tu n'as pas connu une vrai vie de famille, tu manqueras à la grande famille des bénévoles qui te croisait régulièrement, pensées à vous tous qui leur donnait autant que possible à chacun d'entre eux...

----------


## lorette65

Adieu mon vieux Rex!
Que les petites âmes comme toi t'accompagnent là-haut comme il se doit  ::

----------


## Darlow

RIP pauvre chéri...  :Frown:

----------


## Zénitude

Des histoires comme celles-ci me dépriment. On ne devrait plus jamais voir cela.  ::  Et pourtant, il y en a encore combien, qui attendent depuis si longtemps....? Beaucoup trop...

----------


## esiocnarf

pauvres vieux chiens...  ::

----------


## ptmayo

::  ::  oh non!! pauvre Rex!! c'est une vie telment triste celle qu'il a vécu!! 
Merci a ceux qui l'on entouré et diffusé et qui me permettent de pleurer pour ce pépérre afin qu'il voit de la haut que son passage sur cette terre n'a pas laissé tout le monde indifferent.
RIP Rex et soit heureux libre où tu es!

Ps: il faut que je change ma banniere, un combat de perdu... battons nous pour reussir les autres et gagner cette "guerre"

----------


## Lilouminou5

mon bon REX j'espere que la haut tu trouvera enfin le bonheur

----------


## chanloue

repose en paix pauvre bonhomme... quelle tristesse de vieillir puis de mourir en box... aussi sympa et présents que soient le personnel et les bénévoles...

----------


## vieux-os

rip ptit coeur

----------


## anniec

RIP pauvre Rex  ::

----------


## luminette

Rex, enfin libéré d'une bien triste vie. Puisses-tu trouver la liberté désormais...

----------


## teddy82

:: Repose en paix joli Rex

----------


## babeth95300

Oh non,quelle tristesse de ne pas avoir connu la chaleur d'une famille aimante avant de nous quitter,repose en paix,pauvre REX

----------


## breton67

oh mon dieu j ai l impression d avoir joué l oiseau de malheur hier 
pauvre petit loup toute une vie a attendre encore et encore j ai mal pour toi 
repose en paix et je souhaite qu il existe cet ailleurs ne serait ce que pour toi et tes semblables

----------


## jaspée

> oh mon dieu j ai l impression d avoir joué l oiseau de malheur hier 
> pauvre petit loup toute une vie a attendre encore et encore j ai mal pour toi 
> repose en paix et je souhaite qu il existe cet ailleurs ne serait ce que pour toi et tes semblables


il est avec les notres ma breton, et tous les autres !!

----------


## Farley

Mais non Breton, pas du tout, et puis c'était déjà fini pour Rex vous savez, nous ne le savions pas encore voilà tout.

----------


## bizouille60

10 ans de refuge pour rien , c'est triste de voir une telle histoire , arrivé à 2 ans comment est-ce possible ...  ::

----------


## Daysie433

::  Pauvre petit coeur, repose en paix  ::

----------


## Young

Repose en paix Rex, tu es au paradis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Repose en paix Rex, tu es au paradis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Repose en paix Rex, tu es au paradis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Repose en paix Rex, tu es au paradis.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Adieu mon vieux Rex!
> Que les petites âmes comme toi t'accompagnent là-haut comme il se doit


+1
Au revoir Papy ce dimanche est bien triste

----------


## arden56

Pauvre lou ! Pas une famille pour l'aimer !!!! J'espère que là haut, c'est plus beau !

----------


## jaspée

> Pauvre lou ! Pas une famille pour l'aimer !!!! J'espère que là haut, c'est plus beau !


bien sur que c'est plus beau la haut, regarde toutes les étoiles qui brillent pour les réchauffer et les réconforter.. ils sont tous en train de ripailler et nous attendant, nous, les humains qui les aimons tant !  ::

----------


## santig du

::

----------

